# August 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Sep 5, 2018)

Another month of hard choices.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Setting sun" by @crimbfighter 






2. "My Boy" by @windzup 





3. "Buzzard" by windzup





4. "Seaweed Sunrise" by @Destin





5. "child from Marib, Yemen" by @Philmar





6. "Trwyn Du Lighthouse, Penmon" by @dgriffgallery





7. "Red Wattlebird" by @Bear Dale





8. "Paint abstract 5 " by @Pomo





9. "Royal Monastery - Mandalay. Myanmar" by @Philmar





10. "summer end" by @Sil





11. "New model army - Ginza, Tokyo" by @Philmar 





12. "The Pagan by Mystgicus" by @Mystgicus





13. "Orchard" by @Dean_Gretsch


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2018)

Well done everyone...


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 6, 2018)

Great job


----------

